# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  E-Ballast

## CM Media

I'm try to convert my fl light to PL. Firstly can a e-ballast which is for 2 PL tube be use for just 1 PL light connected to it. I'm thinking of getting the e-ballast that support 2 tube so in future, I can add another tube is the need arise.

Does anyone know the length of a 36W PL light tube and also the with?

----------


## CM Media

I'm try to convert my fl light to PL. Firstly can a e-ballast which is for 2 PL tube be use for just 1 PL light connected to it. I'm thinking of getting the e-ballast that support 2 tube so in future, I can add another tube is the need arise.

Does anyone know the length of a 36W PL light tube and also the with?

----------


## CM Media

I'm try to convert my fl light to PL. Firstly can a e-ballast which is for 2 PL tube be use for just 1 PL light connected to it. I'm thinking of getting the e-ballast that support 2 tube so in future, I can add another tube is the need arise.

Does anyone know the length of a 36W PL light tube and also the with?

----------


## CM Media

I'm try to convert my fl light to PL. Firstly can a e-ballast which is for 2 PL tube be use for just 1 PL light connected to it. I'm thinking of getting the e-ballast that support 2 tube so in future, I can add another tube is the need arise.

Does anyone know the length of a 36W PL light tube and also the with?

----------


## peterkoh

Check out Nature Aquarium at Thomsom. I got all my DIY stuff from him at a good price, inc the smaller loose item like the C-clip. 

Peter.

----------


## juggler

I am quite sure the 2x36W e-Ballast can be used to support one 36W tube. But good to check again.  :Smile: 

The AEC 36W PL (w/o the light holder) measures 16.5&amp;quot; long including the pins. The width is 1.5&amp;quot; but slightly wider 1.75&amp;quot; at the end with the pins.
Hope that helps.

----------


## CM Media

Thanks for the info

----------

